# Duck and Potato??



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I used Dick Van Patten's. I didn't see a change and that was probably due to the fact after we had Shadow tested for allergies, he was found to be borderline allergic to duck!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

This is what I use for River's allergies and have been for about 3 years. I like it alot.
Blackwood 5000 THey own the ponds the catfish are raised in also so it is controled as much as food can be. It is also cooked like a crock pot process.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

We used Natural Balance Duck & Potato & Indy didnt do well on it at all!! Diarreah :yuck: 
So Im guessing shes allergic to duck, we also think shes allergic to chicken.
She is now on Canidae Lamb & Rice & is doing well on that, but still got a hotspot a few weeks ago.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> This is what I use for River's allergies and have been for about 3 years. I like it alot.
> Blackwood 5000 THey own the ponds the catfish are raised in also so it is controled as much as food can be. It is also cooked like a crock pot process.


Yes, but is it available in stores??


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

indysmum said:


> We used Natural Balance Duck & Potato & Indy didnt do well on it at all!! Diarreah :yuck:
> So Im guessing shes allergic to duck, we also think shes allergic to chicken.
> She is now on Canidae Lamb & Rice & is doing well on that, but still got a hotspot a few weeks ago.


Carson had the poops on Chicken, and he's on Lamb right now....so I'm hoping Duck or maybe a fish will work.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Yes, but is it available in stores??


A lot of places sell it cheaper if you buy in bulk....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Yes, but is it available in stores??


Why would I want to leave the house?????? I am kind of sorry that way. m Even get the Pro Plan delivered.

I would think you could shoot them an email and they could tell you if it is. Not sure why they took their store locator off the page.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Why would I want to leave the house?????? I am kind of sorry that way. m Even get the Pro Plan delivered.
> 
> I would think you could shoot them an email and they could tell you if it is. Not sure why they took their store locator off the page.


Me to.........I either order my food off the internet if Dh hasnt been to Ca..to get it from the feed and seed place....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Me to.........I either order my food off the internet if Dh hasnt been to Ca..to get it from the feed and seed place....


We literally live blocks from Petsmart, which is where we pick up our Nutro.  But there are a few "natural pet stores" in the area too....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Eagle Pack has a Duck formula. However, many dogs are allergic to grains. I know our pack has done a tremendous amount better since off of grains. Evo - Orijen - Honest Kitchen ( dehydrated raw) are all grain free. You might want to look at Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble for lots of good info.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> We literally live blocks from Petsmart, which is where we pick up our Nutro.  But there are a few "natural pet stores" in the area too....


Petsmart is 1/2 mile from here....But Maggie only likes 2 kinds of food and it wouldnt be at petsmart


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I just brought up the buy online for zone 6, which I believe is Washington State.
Blackwood Zone 6


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Jeremy I don;t think you would buy enough to get the price break unless someone was buying from you which is what I do. I have pup owners that buy here so I get a good discount.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sometimes other places if they sell it will give a discount if you buy 5 bags at a time....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

How long is dry dog food good for?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> How long is dry dog food good for?


I'm not sure Kim , but can tell you this.. when Dh gets the food from Ca he brings home 10-12 bags (40 pound bags) and its never gone bad...I leave it in the org. bags and put them in big plastic containers and I have never had a problem....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Kimm said:


> How long is dry dog food good for?


Good question mine turns over monthly so I never thought much about it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Good question mine turns over monthly so I never thought much about it.


I go through 40 pounds every 3 weeks....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I go through 40 lbs a week for the other dogs. Argh River goes through 40 lbs in about a three weeks.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> I go through 40 lbs a week for the other dogs. Argh River dogs through 40 lbs in about a three weeks.


GEEZZZZZZZZZZ how much do you feed them dogs.............. :


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well there is alot of them ROFL


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Kimm said:


> I used Dick Van Patten's. I didn't see a change and that was probably due to the fact after we had Shadow tested for allergies, he was found to be borderline allergic to duck!


I may give this a try.... There's a store near us that has "sample bags" that we can try for free.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I may give this a try.... There's a store near us that has "sample bags" that we can try for free.


I would be sending friends in there for sample bags also LOL. I wanted River to eat this but she got the runs on it. So if you have enough friends you might get enough not to be out of money if he can;t eat it.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> I would be sending friends in there for sample bags also LOL. I wanted River to eat this but she got the runs on it. So if you have enough friends you might get enough not to be out of money if he can;t eat it.


LOL So you think that if I go in for a small sample bag everyday they'll start to suspect something.....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well if any one you know of had kids that wore green or pink wigs you might could put one on each day and get away with it.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oh yeah and where your wig one day too. ROFL


----------



## kljrogstad (Oct 22, 2007)

My dog eats Innovative Veternary Diet or IVD in duck and potato. We do canned because he has cancer in his jaw but used to do kibbles before. We get it from the vet. 24 cans is roughly $50. Sorry, it has been so long since we bought kibbles i don't remember that. We love it, the dog LOVES it and other dogs are waaaay jealous of it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

kljrogstad said:


> My dog eats Innovative Veternary Diet or IVD in duck and potato. We do canned because he has cancer in his jaw but used to do kibbles before. We get it from the vet. 24 cans is roughly $50. Sorry, it has been so long since we bought kibbles i don't remember that. We love it, the dog LOVES it and other dogs are waaaay jealous of it.


I remember a friend's dog being on IVD. It's prescription only if I remember correctly? I remember it was expensive.


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

I just wanted to add... For some dogs, Duck is different enough for chicken, but some it isn't. If you already know Carson has problems with chicken I'd try fish first if both (DVP Natural Balance duck and fish) are just as easily available! 

I hope Carson starts feeling better soon! :crossfing Allergies are no fun!


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Phoebe has numerous food allergies and environmental allergies...she was on a prescription IVD food but I have just switched her over to a grain free holistic food which she is tolerating very well and I am happy so far. It is Timberwolf Organics Ocean Blue, which is a fish based food. I have had Bo on it since May and wanted to try it on Phoebe and It has been great having them both on the same food for once...she is very sensitive and I am having good results...I buy it at Pet Supplies Plus, not sure if Petsmart carries it....I did try the Natural Balance Duck and Potato but I thought she had an allergic reaction to it but her stools were fine...I think I would try the fish first if you think he is having problems with the chicken...and the NB has a fish and sweet potato formula...NB is a good food...but my honest opinion since this sensitivity that she has is that Grain free seems to really be the way to go...I think it really has stopped her allergies, but I need more time with her on it to really make a good judgement...it has been 3 months and so far so good.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Natural Balance makes a duck and potato. My boys had the runs at that though, so I had to switch them.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Just found this on the Nutro website....what do you think???

Natural Choice Dog Dry Adult Herring Meal, Rice & Potato Formula


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Just found this on the Nutro website....what do you think???
> 
> Natural Choice Dog Dry Adult Herring Meal, Rice & Potato Formula


Sounds similar to what I give my guys. Except it is Nutro Max Herring Meal and Rice for Sensitive Stomaches. It is the only food I can give them right now without a problems.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> Sounds similar to what I give my guys. Except it is Nutro Max Herring Meal and Rice for Sensitive Stomaches. It is the only food I can give them right now without a problems.


I think I'll give that a shot before switching brands. I like the Nutro brand, and like that it's available at Petsmart/Petco.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I think I'll give that a shot before switching brands. I like the Nutro brand, and like that it's available at Petsmart/Petco.


Nutro is pretty good, and it is not super expensive. I like that it is still a good food at a cheaper price. They do great with it. Good luck!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Well we bought the Nurto Natural Choice Herring food, and are starting the switch. He's at 3/4 old stuff and 1/4 of the new right now, and he loves it. He's never been a huge eater, but he's been gobbling this stuff up. We'll have to see how it affects his system, hopefully the itchyness and teary eyes get better.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

hope this works out for ya!!!!!! Thinking positve here.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> hope this works out for ya!!!!!! Thinking positve here.


Thanks, I'm hoping it works out. 

It's kinda funny that after all this time I just thought he wasn't much of an eater....maybe he just didn't like the food. :doh:


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Well we bought the Nurto Natural Choice Herring food, and are starting the switch. He's at 3/4 old stuff and 1/4 of the new right now, and he loves it. He's never been a huge eater, but he's been gobbling this stuff up. We'll have to see how it affects his system, hopefully the itchyness and teary eyes get better.


That is great! I hope that he adjusts to it and his problems clear up.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

My older 2 are currently eating Merrick Wilderness Blend. I try to rotate protein source every 3-4 months.

This is what is in it...(It does contain grain, so....????) But my boys love it and their hair looks great and their eyes are shiney and don't even get my started about their poop. :doh: Let me just say, it's healthy!

*Ingredients:
*Buffalo, Oatmeal, Barley, Salmon Meal, Venison, Whole Brown Rice, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols – a source of Natural Vitamin E and Ascorbic Acid, a source of Vitamin C), Flaxseed, Freeze Dried Potatoes, Freeze Dried Carrots, Freeze Dried Peas, Freeze Dried Apples, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, Lysine, Guar Gum, Sea Salt, Choline Chloride, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Whole Blueberries, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Venison Broth, Whole Garlic, Chondroitin Sulfate, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Natural Venison Flavor, Chicory Root, Marigold Extract, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus Casei, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Natural Celery Flavor, Iron Amino Acid Complex, Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Natural Caramel Color, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Copper Amino Acid Complex, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3, Niacin, Lecithin, Ribofl avin Supplement, Biotin, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Cobalt Amino Acid Complex, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Sodium Selenite.

Wilderness Blend is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food nutrient profiles for all life stages.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I notice in pics Carson has 'weepy' eyes. I wondered if he had some allergies.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I notice in pics Carson has 'weepy' eyes. I wondered if he had some allergies.


Yeah....I think I've been in denial for a while on that... :uhoh: I didn't want to deal with it because our "breeder" (read BYB) _said_ the parents never had any allergy problems..... :doh:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey it happens to the best of us! Don't feel bad. YOU didn't do anything wrong. Didn't you just move and/or redecorate, too? Any number of things could cause his reaction, and the season, also.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Hey it happens to the best of us! Don't feel bad. YOU didn't do anything wrong. Didn't you just move and/or redecorate, too? Any number of things could cause his reaction, and the season, also.


I know... I wish there was an easy / cheap way to figure out what it is....not all this trial and error to figure it out. We did just do wood floors in our house, but this has been a problem before that (the whole "I'm in denial" thing). I'm really hoping that this food switch will take care of it.... :crossfing


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's a new variety of the Natural Choice, I haven't seen it before. Good to know it's out there now. 

I just wanted to mention it will take about a month to see any changes due to the new food, and if he has a few days of loose stools wait it out for a few days. We put our foster dog on different food and when the mix upped the new more than the old he had loose stools for about 3 days, but then was normal.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> That's a new variety of the Natural Choice, I haven't seen it before. Good to know it's out there now.
> 
> I just wanted to mention it will take about a month to see any changes due to the new food, and if he has a few days of loose stools wait it out for a few days. We put our foster dog on different food and when the mix upped the new more than the old he had loose stools for about 3 days, but then was normal.


Thanks.... I kinda figured it'd take a while to see results. I'll keep my eye out for the loose stools too. thanks.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Well it's been about a month and his allergies haven't gotten better (that we've noticed anyway). He's still pretty itchy all the time, and on top of that I think he's got a little staph infection around his "boys". I'm thinking that's from a scratch he got playing with the kitty.  Anyways, he's got about a half a bag left of the Herring food, if it doesn't get better soon I'm thinking we should try the grain free thing.... Thoughts??


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Grains are thought to be common allergens. Mine are on grain free and, when they get kibble, I use the EVO. Natures Variety also has come out with a grain free line. These would not be found at the large pet "supestores" but are commonly found at smaller feed or animal stores. You could probably access stores close to you on their website.

Also, the Micro Tek shampoo by Eqyss is GREAT for relieving the itching and helping any sores heal. It's the only thing that works on Cody


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Are you giving any suppliments at all Jeremy?? I've had NorCal pack on Natural Balance fish & sweet potato for some time now and they seem to be OK with it.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

sharlin said:


> Are you giving any suppliments at all Jeremy?? I've had NorCal pack on Natural Balance fish & sweet potato for some time now and they seem to be OK with it.


No suppliments. I'd like to add some kind of fish oil or something for his coat, but I want to get this food thing sorted out first.


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

I figure I'll throw my 2 cents in this dog food issue since I've spent more hours than I'd like to admit researching my Goldens' food. My last Golden had food allergies (constant paws licking) at age seven I went grain free with a fabulous fermented food. It became a real hassle to get it after a couple of years, but my dog did unbelievably well. He was healthier his last years than his first. I switched to the DVP Duck & Potato he did fine but then we had a bad bag last spring and he got really sick and died at 14.5 years. I feel the food had something to do with it but there is no way to know for sure. Anyway..... we have our new Puppy, Fire. I wanted to be VERY careful about what I fed him. I tried Merrick but he never had a great stool. I finally cold turkied him to ADVODERM at five months he has done great. His weight is perfect his coat is incredible. We took him back to his breeder a couple of weeks ago and she couldn't believe the difference in his coat over other siblings. The same company makes a Duck & Potato food under the name Pinnacle here is the link. 
Pinnacle Holistic Allergen-Free Dog Food Formulas 
Sometimes it's hard to find the right food because we want them better now. But hopefully with some suggestions from many here you'll find the right food. 
Good luck!


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi Jeremy, I think I posted this before in this thread but my thoughts are that it may still be awhile before you see an improvement. What food did you go with for the change? Also, if you went from a lesser quality food to a holistic food you will see a period of detox with Carson...sometimes the itching gets worse before it gets better and a month isn't long enough to see results, 3 or 4 months is more like it and even 6 for some dogs.

I have gone through all this with my Phoebe and I have finallly gotten her onto a healthier grain free food. She is doing better, not by alot but better and this food is way better for her than the allergy prescription diet she was on from the vet. We are at 4 months on this food and there has been improvement but only slight, but nothing is worse so that is a positive for me and I will wait it out longer with her.

Two grain frees I have used and highly recommend are Innova Evo Red Meat and Timberwolf Organics Ocean Blue. I use the Ocean Blue currently for both dogs and am very happy with it...I loved the Evo RM and used it for Bo my rescue for 8 months, it is a high performance food and it put weight on him that he needed so badly. I only switched because he got a little finicky with it...I can also give you suggestions on suppliments etc...believe me I have been through it all. PM me with any ?'s. I'd be happy to help.

I have gotten much help and advice from the people on this forum and on CG in regards to this subject.


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

When Miss N was about 9 months old she started to really itch/scratch. We started out on Wellness Simple Solutions Duck and Sweet Potato. It made a huge difference for her! Plus she really loved it. We're now doing Nature's Variety which wasn't available here when we were looking for a good food.

Julie


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam has the same itchy skin problems, and has known grain allergies, so i switched him to Timberwolf Ocean Blue. its grain free, fish protein, very good. plus you can either find it in a holistic pet store, or if you order online from Home - Timberwolf Organics, Inc. shipping is free and usually in my experience has never taken more than a week from time of ordering to be on my doorstep. I highly recommend trying it, as it has definitely helped alleiviate some of Sam's itchiness.. also, if you are not already, maybe try salmon oil. we squirt it on Sam's food every night for dinner and he loves it.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I think I want to try the Timberwolf Ocean Blue. I think there is something to this grain free stuff.... There is a dealer a couple miles from my house (who knew?!?!), and he already loves the fish based Nutro that he's on now. I'm gonna stop by the place on my way home and check it out tonight. I'll keep you updated on how it goes


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

I think that is a good choice...let us know what happens...also pick up some salmon oil or fish oil capsule or liquid and add that daily...it will not interfere with the switching of the food, it will only help his skin and coat.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

MySweetPhoebe said:


> I think that is a good choice...let us know what happens...also pick up some salmon oil or fish oil capsule or liquid and add that daily...it will not interfere with the switching of the food, it will only help his skin and coat.


Will do!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Ok, here's the latest! 

I ran by that new store that I found on the way home from work....they're not open yet!! :doh: So I went home picked up Carson and we went to another store I know of called Natural Pet NW. Talked to the lady there and they carry both the Timberwolf and the Innova foods. They didn't have the Ocean Blue in stock but could order it. I talked to her for a while about it and finally settled on Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish. It's grain free and the protein level is 21% compared to 24% on the Innova (which she was saying was kinda high) they had in stock. So she gave me 4 sample bags to try out on him and so far he likes it.... I'm hoping this will work out better for him. We'll make a very gradual switch and try it out for a few months and see where we're at after that.

One question though. The NB food we got has Salmon and Salmon Oil in it....do I still need to get some to put on his food??? I wouldn't think so...but what do I know?!?!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

GardenPaws said:


> I figure I'll throw my 2 cents in this dog food issue since I've spent more hours than I'd like to admit researching my Goldens' food. My last Golden had food allergies (constant paws licking) at age seven I went grain free with a fabulous fermented food. It became a real hassle to get it after a couple of years, but my dog did unbelievably well. He was healthier his last years than his first. I switched to the DVP Duck & Potato he did fine but then we had a bad bag last spring and he got really sick and died at 14.5 years. I feel the food had something to do with it but there is no way to know for sure. Anyway..... we have our new Puppy, Fire. I wanted to be VERY careful about what I fed him. I tried Merrick but he never had a great stool. I finally cold turkied him to ADVODERM at five months he has done great. His weight is perfect his coat is incredible. We took him back to his breeder a couple of weeks ago and she couldn't believe the difference in his coat over other siblings. The same company makes a Duck & Potato food under the name Pinnacle here is the link.
> Pinnacle Holistic Allergen-Free Dog Food Formulas
> Sometimes it's hard to find the right food because we want them better now. But hopefully with some suggestions from many here you'll find the right food.
> Good luck!


We rotate food every couple months with our 3 dogs. Pinnacle is the only premium dog food I've used that I didn't care for. The dogs liked it, but their coats felt dry and coarse to the touch. But I honestly don't remember which formula it was. I have it written down at home. I like to rotate protein sources, so I keep track of what they had and when.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Ok, here's the latest!
> 
> I ran by that new store that I found on the way home from work....they're not open yet!! :doh: So I went home picked up Carson and we went to another store I know of called Natural Pet NW. Talked to the lady there and they carry both the Timberwolf and the Innova foods. They didn't have the Ocean Blue in stock but could order it. I talked to her for a while about it and finally settled on Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish. It's grain free and the protein level is 21% compared to 24% on the Innova (which she was saying was kinda high) they had in stock. So she gave me 4 sample bags to try out on him and so far he likes it.... I'm hoping this will work out better for him. We'll make a very gradual switch and try it out for a few months and see where we're at after that.
> 
> One question though. The NB food we got has Salmon and Salmon Oil in it....do I still need to get some to put on his food??? I wouldn't think so...but what do I know?!?!


That is what I'm currently feeding Delilah. She got loose stools with the Innova. She is doing great on the Natural Balance....but ours is the potato/duck. Samson is doing fine on the Innova though. Go figure. Feeding our dogs and keeping them as healthy as possible is more stressful than taking care of my kids ever was.

I hope you find something for your boy.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Ok, here's the latest!
> 
> I ran by that new store that I found on the way home from work....they're not open yet!! :doh: So I went home picked up Carson and we went to another store I know of called Natural Pet NW. Talked to the lady there and they carry both the Timberwolf and the Innova foods. They didn't have the Ocean Blue in stock but could order it. I talked to her for a while about it and finally settled on Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish. It's grain free and the protein level is 21% compared to 24% on the Innova (which she was saying was kinda high) they had in stock. So she gave me 4 sample bags to try out on him and so far he likes it.... I'm hoping this will work out better for him. We'll make a very gradual switch and try it out for a few months and see where we're at after that.
> 
> One question though. The NB food we got has Salmon and Salmon Oil in it....do I still need to get some to put on his food??? I wouldn't think so...but what do I know?!?!



You know, I am not sure. I feed the Ocean Blue and give fish oil capules with it...have to check the ingredients...I will do some research...my feeling is that it is beneficial to have the additional omega 3 and 6's for healthy skin and coat...on top of what the food has in it. ...but what do I know either...lol :doh:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The amount of supplements in food are practically negligable. ( glucosmine, chondroitin, salmon oil etc.) The value of the salmon oil is in the EPA/DHA type of Omega 3's....... a good amount of each would be 1500 mg; mine get probably close to twice that daily. BTW, mine also get an additional supplement of glucosamine/ chon../ MSM of 750 mg each which is considered a half dose for their size. You can compare that to what is found in alot of food and see that they contain very little. I would say a definite yes to additional salmon oil.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> The amount of supplements in food are practically negligable. ( glucosmine, chondroitin, salmon oil etc.) The value of the salmon oil is in the EPA/DHA type of Omega 3's....... a good amount of each would be 1500 mg; mine get probably close to twice that daily. BTW, mine also get an additional supplement of glucosamine/ chon../ MSM of 750 mg each which is considered a half dose for their size. You can compare that to what is found in alot of food and see that they contain very little. I would say a definite yes to additional salmon oil.


Thanks, I thought so...my mind is not functioning properly today :bowl: 

I give mine organic virgin coconut oil too.


----------

